# Bathing



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

How often does everyone bathe their dogs? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Once a week


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

only if he needs it. But he also plays in the water we he can.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Once a week or sooner if they get dirty. My wife is a groomer so she brings them to work. They get bathed, deshedded, ears, teeth some every week and nails dremeled as needed.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

At least once every 14 years.


----------



## PoukieBear (Mar 25, 2014)

Only once. When we first brought our guy home, he REEKED to high heavens! It was enough to make you gag. (He was a neglected outdoor only dog)

We bathed him a week after we got him and haven't done it since.
Mind you, we do feed a raw diet, so that certainly helps keep the doggie smell down.


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

I bathe as needed. 

Once a week seems like a lot...idk


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

Once every week, didn't bath her for 9 fldays now and waw her hair is awesome lol


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Maybe twice a year.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Usually twice a year or if something happened that required a full bath!!!


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

As needed. Usually that's about once a month. She's gone longer but also if it rains a ton we've done twice a month.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Before a dog show.
Or if they're blowing coat and I can't stand it another minute, then I'll bathe and blow dry them. 

Carly hasn't had a bath since last November, right before the dog show. She'll get one next Friday because I'm showing her.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

David Winners said:


> At least once every 14 years.



^ this, lol.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been bathing him once every 3-4 week's . And in between just taking a spray bottle spritzing him down and blowing him with the forced dryer. 

He doesn't smelly doggy at all... I tell him all the time I love his musk. 
It's more of just keeping his coat in good shape. 

Just interesting to see everyone's different routines. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Both of mine have great coats and no doggie smell at all. They don't live outside, but they're outdoors every day and I find no need to bathe more than a couple times a year.

Feed a good diet and brush regularly and you really shouldn't have to give so many baths. Their coats should be fine.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> Both of mine have great coats and no doggie smell at all. They don't live outside, but they're outdoors every day and I find no need to bathe more than a couple times a year.
> 
> Feed a good diet and brush regularly and you really shouldn't have to give so many baths. Their coats should be fine.


Pretty much the same here....raw diet for mine and regular brushing..a couple baths or so a year....no smell to either the coat or breath.....and nice white teeth.

SuperG


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

I've been feeding raw for a few years now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

SuperG said:


> Pretty much the same here....raw diet for mine and regular brushing..a couple baths or so a year....no smell to either the coat or breath.....and nice white teeth.
> 
> SuperG


This.....

Gus has had 2 baths in almost 2 years.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

As needed for brushing and baths, which is about once a year for baths and brushing whenever I can feel fur in my hand when I pet them. I by no means even brush mine regularly, every couple months. They just don't seem to require it. They have shiny coats, smell good, clean ears and white teeth. I do not feed raw.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

llombardo said:


> As needed for brushing and baths, which is about once a year for baths and brushing whenever I can feel fur in my hand when I pet them. I by no means even brush mine regularly, every couple months. They just don't seem to require it. They have shiny coats, smell good, clean ears and white teeth. I do not feed raw.



Sounds like you have it dialed in....

I did have to laugh a bit...when I look at your avatar and imagine if you would have it to the contrary....it would be a nightmare...


SuperG


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Sounds like you have it dialed in....
> 
> I did have to laugh a bit...when I look at your avatar and imagine if you would have it to the contrary....it would be a nightmare...
> 
> ...


I have a potential for a furnado at any time. Add the cats into the equation. One of the cats I'm watching sheds profusely and I get more fur off him then three dogs put together. When I get the brush out both my females are not to be found and all the males plus one of my cats wait in line. The cat don't leave me alone and grabs my hands until I give him his turn. This is my cat that really thinks he is a dog. It works for us, I only vacuum every other day to. Batman got 4 baths in one day a couple weeks ago when he got into rotted tuna that smelled like cow manure but 10 times worse. He is set for 4 yrs


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Once a year if you don't count the kiddie pool. Lisl likes to wade in the small pool in summer I bought for her when she was a puppy.

When she was a wee pup, she had three baths before she was ten weeks old.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

A few times a year. If I am ambitious they might get bathed once a month or so through the summer. I bath them to control shedding more than anything. So they get a bath in the spring, and usually another in early summer, and then again in October or so. I hate brushing them when the blower works so well at removing coat so it usually gets to the point where they desperately need a good brush and I just bath/blow them instead lol.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Once a month, unless of course they "get into something."


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Once or twice a year for Delgado, unless he gets into something that makes him reek


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Once every 4-6 weeks, more if they get into something (lots of bear poo in the area, which is just begging to be rolled in. )


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

David Winners said:


> At least once every 14 years.


 Love this


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol, I love David's comment too - and it's true! I hardly ever bathe my dogs, but they swim during the summer and play in snow during the winter, so they're never really dirty. I love that smell of the GSD coat, and I don't want to ruin it with shampoo!


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anywhere from once a month to once every 3 months. Really, just as needed. We get some rain and I'm not a fan of the wet dog smell. Once a week or really more than once a month seems excessive to me though...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Fama has been having some allergy type reaction, itching and digging a lot. I gave her a bath today and I think she feels better. She's jumping around like an idiot


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Baths make my dogs frisky too! Keefer has also been having some itchy issues, and a few months ago it was to the point where he was losing fur on his underside and the skin was discolored. He was put on some antibiotics and antihistamines, and has needed frequent baths. The vet wanted me to do it 3 times a week, which is not going to happen! KetoChlor shampoo is around $30 for a 16 oz bottle that I could get 3 or _maybe_ 4 baths with, so I'm doing it more like every two weeks or so. It is helping, his skin looks great and the fur is growing back. His senior health panel showed a low normal thyroid, so he's also been taking thyroid meds too. A re-test about a month or month and a half later showed his levels right in the middle of normal, so he'll be on that for the duration. Fortunately, they're super cheap - a 3 month supply was $34.

Halo has been itchier than usual too, so I wonder if it's something environmental going on. I've been bathing her more frequently than usual too, but with MicroTek shampoo, which is much less expensive and goes further. Normally though, I'd be bathing them at most once a month, and usually more like every 3 or 4 months. We did it more often when we were going to Point Isabel every weekend because they'd swim in the SF Bay, which is pretty stinky, and it's very muddy in the winter.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Since the thread has evolved to a point where I can ask this question...I will.....So, after you bathe a dog and cut them loose...why do you think they tear around, doing victory laps ?

SuperG


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rudy tears around like an idiot because he's celebrating his survival...he's not fond of baths and is terrified of the blow dryer


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Bob has been itchy too, that's why I started my other thread.. About which shampoo everyone uses... I usually use an oatmeal shampoo on him but I'm out. So before getting more was interested to see what other people use.

Omg it's my favourite thing they do when they get out of the bath!!! Zoomies galore!!! 

I figure they just feel so good after having a bath superG ... Haha that's my explanation for it. I'm sure there is something more correct though lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The MicroTek is reasonably priced if you need something for occasional itchiness. It's much less expensive than the KetoChlor I'm using for Keefer, which is prescription only. There's a spray too: Amazon.com : EQyss Micro-Tek Medicated Pet Shampoo, 16-Ounce : Dog Shampoo Allergy : Pet Supplies



> This Micro-Tek Medicated shampoo is a special, non-toxic formula designed not to damage or coat hair. They also contain special ingredients to pull moisture from the air to hydrate and replenish coats. Fast-acting, anti-itch formula. Relieves skin problems such as hot spots, seborrhea and ringworm. Effective for viral, fungal and bacterial skin conditions. Speeds healing and eliminates pet odors. Safe for use on dogs, cats and puppies. Shampoo is super concentrated. Dilute 8:1 with water or use full strength. Ingredients are deionized water, sodium laureth sulfate, cocamide MEA, sodium PCA, triclosan, hydrolyzed mucopolysaccharides, citric acid, allantoin, tetrasodium EDTA, DMDM hydantoin, methylparaben, cocamidopropyl betaine, extracts of aloe vera, clove, lavender and thyme, fragrance. Contains no ingredients that will coat or damage hair, or that will strip the natural oils and vitamins from the hair. Directions for use - Apply Micro-Tek Medicated shampoo to wet coat and leave on 5 minutes. Rinse thoroughly. For continuous relief, use Micro-Tek Medicated spray on problem areas. Repeat weekly until problem is resolved.


I bought the combo pack with shampoo and spray: Amazon.com : EQyss Micro Tek Pet Shampoo/Spray - Dual Pack : Microtek : Pet Supplies


----------



## lkcheertex (Apr 20, 2011)

Twice a year or so unless they get into something


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Every month or two. Most people don't bathe their dogs enough, actually 

It's actually very good for their skin and coat, as long as you don't overdo it 

How Often Should You Bathe Your Pet?


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

If we know we are getting house guests everybody gets a bath. ? Ruby had her first beginning of August. My springer goes to the groomers. I don't anticipate anyone until next summer.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

About three times a year for the girls. Usually right before Thanksgiving,around ST Pats and then early/late June.The pond is ususally is involved in the closeness of the march and the June bath and other sporadic need a bath occassions. Lucky on the other hand believes water will killl him but likes the groomer. He gets a bath twice to three times max.


----------



## sabre1106 (May 26, 2014)

I try to do it once a month as needed. If he get dirty while at the park in between baths I just hose him down real quick.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

I used to do it whenever he needs it which was like twice a year... But I've changed that to once every week or two, think regular bathing is better.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

blackshep said:


> Every month or two. Most people don't bathe their dogs enough, actually
> 
> It's actually very good for their skin and coat, as long as you don't overdo it
> 
> How Often Should You Bathe Your Pet?


Actually it states that healthy dogs don't require much bathing and it can be bad if harsher shampoos are used. It is good for dogs with skin problems.


----------



## Sagan (Apr 27, 2013)

llombardo said:


> Actually it states that healthy dogs don't require much bathing and it can be bad if harsher shampoos are used. It is good for dogs with skin problems.


That's probably true but I have a sensitive nose.

I bathe once a week. Double wash, double condition with pantene pro v. He smells nice and get's a night inside the day of the bath.


----------



## KingBo (Aug 7, 2014)

Once a week, at least. We live on a farm and he thinks he is dying if I leave him inside when I do chores, so out with me he goes. He likes to get as dirty as possible and enjoys every second of it. I don't always use shampoo, sometimes I just hose him down with the waterhose and towel him off on the porch just to get the dirt off of him. But he does need shampooed in the bathtub once a week or so. 
He is raw fed, this isn't doggy odor....it's farm animal poo stench. Baths are necessary if he wants to live in my house!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Yeah it's not so much the dog smell it's the shedding. Which doesn't seem to be an issue right now.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Most of my GSD clients come in for a bath every 4-6 weeks.

I bathe my own GSD about two weeks after she really needs it. 

About two weeks ago I was starting to notice those telltale puffs of undercoat sticking out of Ammi's fur, so I gave her a good bath, HV dry and brush-out. Now it seems I've broken the seal, and she's blowing coat like crazy. I suspect I've have to do the whole process again in another week or two.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

No schedule ... each one gets a bath as needed!!!


----------

